# Flowtrail Stromberg wird am 14.05. eröffnet



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Tach auch, 

gar nicht so weit von Rhein-Main, in Stromberg am Hunsrückrand, ist etwas nicht alltägliches entstanden: der erste gebaute Flowtrail im Umkreis von mehreren hundert Kilometern. Anders als bei den üblichen Bikeparkstrecken ist die Strecke mit mittlerem Gefälle und welliger Streckenführung einzig auf Flow angelegt. Dazu gibts ne Menge Anlieger, kleine bis große Kicker, leichte Shores mit Achterbahnfeeling auf der blauen und roten Variante. Dazu noch Gaps und Drops auf der schwarzen Variante. 
Wir haben dazu einen Pumptrack und einen Übungsparcours angelegt, auf dem man sich an die Streckenelemente vorsichtig herantasten kann. Ideal für alle Tourenbiker, die ihre Fahrtechnik verfeinern und es mal so richtig laufen lassen wollen. Und auch Freerider kommen mit breitem Grinsen aus dem Wald 

Ihr seid alle zur Eröffnung am 14.05. herzlich eingeladen!

Mehr Info zur Strecke und zum Eröffnungsevent und ein Video findet Ihr auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2011)

Klasse Tat 
Werden da sein, vllt. schon am 14.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Sanchezz (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2011)

was ich mich freu 

Danke an alle, die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe das man dort mal die chance hat ein paar namen auch mal ein gesicht zuzuordnen


----------



## christian_88 (9. Mai 2011)

großes lob an die schaffer


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2011)

Danke danke! Und auch wenn die Fullface-Bilder nicht danach aussehen, die Strecke ist absolut Tourenbiker-tauglich!


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2011)

Top


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile sind wir auch auf den News-Seiten der "bike" und "MTB Rider" angekommen  

Wird luschtisch!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind wir auch auf den News-Seiten der "bike" und "MTB Rider" angekommen
> 
> Wird luschtisch!



na wollen wir mal hoffenund vor allen dingen muß das wetter passen, ned das des schifft bis zum anschlag


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Wetter ist immer wichtig. Hier noch ein neues Video vom Flowtrail

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjBCo5S4xA"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (11. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wetter ist immer wichtig. Hier noch ein neues Video vom Flowtrail
> 
> YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg


Wow, sehr cool. Da wurde ganze Arbeit geleistet. Respekt!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wetter ist immer wichtig. Hier noch ein neues Video vom Flowtrail
> 
> YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg



Sieht sehr gelungen aus.
Wie stark sind denn die Gefälle?


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Gefälle ist absichtlich sehr gering, d.h. maximal 10%


----------



## wartool (13. Mai 2011)

werde ebenfalls mit nem Kollesch dort sein!


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Mai 2011)

Seit gestern sind wir mit einigen Fotos auf der Startseite von MTB-News 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...ischen-mainz-und-koblenz-jetzt-am-wochenende/ 
und wir gingen im Newsletter der bike raus an zigtausend NL-Abonnenten


----------



## Achim (13. Mai 2011)

*Grüße vom Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße* Link

Hallo Leutz,
Michael und ich sind an diesem Samstag zusammen mit vielen anderen  Beinharten auf dem Flowtrail und dem Fahrtechnik-Übungsplatz in  Stromberg unterwegs. 

*Wie ist da aussieht, na ungefähr so:*

*Flowtrail*



_Photocredits: smubob_

*Übungsplatz*



_Photocredits: smubob_

Um 12.00 Uhr geht es offiziell los, ab 12.30 Uhr steht hier am  Übungsplatz der Beinhart-Pavillion mit lecker Kuchen, frischem Kaffee  und kalten Getränken (ohne Alk), Beinhart-T-Shirts und ... natürlich mit  der supernetten Beinhart-Standbesatzung. Auf und rund um den Platz  bieten Sascha, Clemens, Peter, Frank und ich Schnuppereinheiten in  Sachen Fahrtechnik an. Zwischendurch besteht die Möglichkeit gemeinsam  den Flowtrail zu erkunden. Dazu seid ihr recht herzlich eingeladen.  Gäste sind, wie bei allen Beinhart-Veranstaltungen, gerne gesehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Was geht?*
                                                                      Zitat von *Präsi* 

 
_ ...


Begrüßung durch Bürgermeisterin & Co
Dankworte der Offiziellen
Offizielle Eröffnung der Strecke
Musik vom RedBull Hummer
Testbikes von BMC (mindestens 10 Stück nagelneue Trailfox Carbon und anderes mehr)
Gewinnspiel von BMC
Verlosung von Tandem-Fahrten mit ehemaligem Downhill-Bundesligafahrer
Futter & Trinken vom TuS Stromberg auf dem Parkplatz Michels Walderlebnis
Futter & Trinken, Fahrtechnik vom Club Beinhart auf dem Übungsparcours
Futter & Trinken von den Gravity Pilots am Ende des Wildhog Trails
ab  ca. 12 Uhr (Aushang beachten) geführte Runden über die Strecke  mit den  Baumeistern mit Erklärungen und Fahrtechniktipps (inkl.  Herantasten an  die Strecke auf dem Übungsparcours)
ab ca. 13 Uhr Fahrtechniktraining auf dem Übungsparcours
evtl. wird auch eine geführte 30-35 Km-Runde angeboten, in der der Flowtrail und noch einige andere Trails enthalten sind ...
_

*Der Zeitplan ist noch nicht ganz aktuell!*





_Wir würden uns freuen euch am Samstag in Stromberg zu sehen._

Wegbeschreibung nach Stromberg 
Nur für die Beinharte Materialanlieferung zum Fahrtechnik-Übungsplatz:
Nicht nach Schindeldorf abbiegen sondern geradeaus, über die L 242,  links halten L 240, links abbiegen zur K 45, am Parkplatz 1 vorbei bis  zum Rettungspunkt 6012-523, links abbiegen auf Forstweg bis zum  Übungsplatz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2011)

Das wird voll im Wald  Platzkarten notwendig?
Top Angebot  Muß unbedingt als Best Practice Vorbild für andere (trailtechnisch notleidende) Regionen genutzt werden.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Mai 2011)

Tolle Leistung von allen, die daran mitgearbeitet haben 
Danke + großes Lob  
Die Gegend ist zwar zu weit weg von mir für eine Hausrunde, aber ich komme sicher demnächst mal hin


----------



## Igetyou (13. Mai 2011)

Hört sich wirklich super an! Fährt jemand aus Hanau hin?


----------



## Andy-71 (13. Mai 2011)

oder aus maintal


----------



## D.Sanchezz (13. Mai 2011)

Florstadt  1 Kombi 2 Bikes - leider schon voll.

sehr geile Sache ::Vorfreude::


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2011)

Wunderbar!!!!!, dass es so was gibt, leider hat sich das noch nicht bis in den Taunus rumgesprochen bei den Verhinderungsakrobaten von Forst und Behörden, dass es auch so geht.

Glückwunsch und Dank an Alle , die daran beteiligt waren, das zu realisieren.

Die Ökobilanz, mit dem Auto 140 km zu fahren um zu diesem Spot zu gelangen ist halt nicht wirklich toll aber so lange wir gezwungen sind, wenn wir legal solche Spots befahren wollen aus dem Taunus rauszufahren liegt die Verantwortung ja bei den Behörden etc, die trotz größter Bemühungen nicht ergebnissorientiert arbeiten an einer Sache, die viele interessiert. 

Thomas: macht weiter so !!

Gruß FRank


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2011)

Einfach klasse 

Das wir sowas in DEUTSCHLAND noch erleben durften dafür 1000 Dank an alle die dieses Projekt verwirklicht haben.

Wir kommen wieder!


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Mai 2011)

Gude, auch ich habe es heute mit zwei Mitstreitern geschafft am Eröffnungstag zugegen zu sein und bin echt dankbar das alle Beteiligten sowas tolles gestemmt haben. Bin sicher nicht nur einmal in diesem Jahr bei euch gewesen! Danke dafür! Macht weiter so.
Das fehlt definitiv im Taunus, Stromberg ist DAS Beispiel das ein Miteinander aller im Wald möglich ist, wie wurde es heute von der Stromberger Bürgermeisterin gesagt: "Der Wald ist für alle da".
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen außer das ich hoffe das sich ein solcher Einsatz einer Bgm. unter den anderen Bgm's positiv herumspricht.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2011)

Tach allerseits,

Bericht und Fotos von der Eröffnung jetzt auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## bfri (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Flowtrail Stromberg mittlerweile auch schon auf der OpenMTBMap als Route eingetragen wurde. Sehr schön. 

Dann kann ich demnächst mal eine Route von Bingen nach Stromberg und zurück inklusive Flowtrail planen.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2011)

Hi Ihr Leutz!

Hier mal ein paar News zum Flowtrail Stromberg:

1. Der Bau vom NoJokes Trail hat begonnen 
2. Jetzt gibts auch was ganz außergewöhnliches zu gewinnen:
Schaut einfach hier:
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/78-willkommen/91-ein-tag-am-district-ride


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

*Flowtrail goes TV!

Morgen (Donnerstag) ca. 13.20 Uhr ist der Flowtrail im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin zu sehen. *
Der dortige Chef vom Dienst hat einen Selbstversuch gemacht: wollte als Ungeübter den Flowtrail überleben. Ist ihm auch *fast* unversehrt gelungen  die "arbeitende Bevölkerung" kanns dann auch in der ZDF-Mediathek später ansehen.

Ein Fotoshooting mit der Mountain Bike diese Woche musste leider wegen Schlechtwetters verschoben werden. Kommt dann im (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. September 2011)

ZDF Mittagsmagazin ?


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

Rischtisch. Warn Dreckfuhler. Ist korrigiert. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2011)

kanns sein das der bericht schon mal gelaufen ist? ich mein ich hätte das schon gesehen....der fahrer hat so getan als ob er das erste mal auf nem mtb sitzt...schicker lustiger bericht war das


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kanns sein das der bericht schon mal gelaufen ist? ich mein ich hätte das schon gesehen....der fahrer hat so getan als ob er das erste mal auf nem mtb sitzt...schicker lustiger bericht war das


Wann war das? Eigentlich dürfte es aber nicht sein. Wurde ja auch erst vor 2 Wochen gedreht...


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

wäre nett wenn einer den Link zum Bericht hier hochladen könnte, wann dürfte der denn In der Mediathek sein ?
Morgen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wann war das? Eigentlich dürfte es aber nicht sein. Wurde ja auch erst vor 2 Wochen gedreht...



 mein alter kobb weis es nicht mehr genau...es könnte zeitlich passen.

...wenn ich den bericht gesehen hab kann ich, hoffentlich , zumindest sagen obs der gleiche ist


----------



## X-Präsi (8. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wäre nett wenn einer den Link zum Bericht hier hochladen könnte, wann dürfte der denn In der Mediathek sein ?
> Morgen ?



schätze mal, dass heute noch in die MEdiathek wandert. Wers zuerst sieht, lädt hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

hats wer im Fernsehen geschaut ?


----------



## Hoenning (8. September 2011)

Nice 

ist in der Mediathek im Mittagsmagazin unter "Sport".


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...1433870/Waghalsiger-Ritt-über-Stock-und-Stein


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2011)

das ist nicht der bericht den ich gesehen hatte, aber gut ist er!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. September 2011)

Netter Bericht, mit einigen "Schmunzel" Momenten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2011)

Ja, aber mein Flug in die dt. Aishe war einfach viiieel geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. September 2011)

Schöner Bericht


----------



## alsebka (13. September 2011)

Ei ne wie gut! Noch hab ich Semesterferien, Flowtrail ich komme.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. September 2011)

Hallo,
welche Adresse gebe ich denn am schlausten ins Navi ein, wenn ich zum Flowtrail möchte ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## oldrizzo (18. September 2011)

am besten der wegbeschreibung auf der website folgen... dann hast du keinen stress.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2011)

Wegen der Anfahrt:

da die Gemeinde mit der Anfahrtbeschilderung noch immer nicht in die Puschen gekommen ist, haben wir provisorische "MTB"-Wegweiser aber der Autobahn bis zu den Parkplätzen aufgehängt. Unten im Ort müsst Ihr dann nur aufpassen, dass Ihr auch der richtigen Parkplatznummer folgt. 

Und die Parkplatznummern findet Ihr unverändert auf der flowtrail-seite.


----------



## HelixBonus (24. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,
ich fahre morgen ab Maintal zu den Flowtrails und hätte noch einen Platz frei.
Tempo runter ist zügig, alle schwarzen Elemente werden gefahren. Mitfahrer sollten das auch können. Bei Interesse bitte PM.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## racejo (25. September 2011)

Hat jemand die Nummer von Ghost48. Bin ein wenig spät dran und will noch mitfahren


----------



## Kuwahades (25. September 2011)

Heute Morgen auf der Übungstrecke geknippst. Kennt jemand die Kleine ?















Bilder in Groß in meinem Album.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

is ´n  laufrad , oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2011)

ja


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2011)

ich kenn sie nicht. Aber frag doch mal im Mainzer Forum. In dem Flowtrail-Thread tummeln sich so ziemlich alle aus der Region.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2011)

fands nur cool 

Spätestens in 3 Jahren bin ich mit meinem Lupinchen auch am Start !


----------

